# Slava Medvedenko



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Who is this guy? He comes out of nowhere and becomes one of the biggest role players for the Lakers. Wish he was on the Mavericks.:sigh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes not as good as you think, hes a crappy rebounder, a crappy defender, takes dumb fouls, and is inconsistent.... dont forget, this was againt the Hawks...dont get too excited


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Always had nice skill set but problems showing effort... until last game..

Has always had very good range, and good offensivley, problem is his defensive effort which was good last night


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

His problem has always been more effort on defense then anything else


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hes not as good as you think, hes a crappy rebounder, a crappy defender, takes dumb fouls, and is inconsistent.... dont forget, this was againt the Hawks...dont get too excited


He is not a crappy defender, and he is not a crappy rebounder. He's just inconsistent. Slava has always been a hustle player who can knock down the open shot. He's a good role player for any team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hes not as good as you think, hes a crappy rebounder, a crappy defender, takes dumb fouls, and is inconsistent.... dont forget, this was againt the Hawks...dont get too excited


Most of this is true... but it's nice to have a player that is better than anyone on the Kings bench not named Jackson.

He's a good shooter, is somewhat agile around the basket, is comfortable with the ball up to 19 feet from the basket, perfers to face up his man and go around him, is good at running the floor and is a good offensive rebounder. However most of the above faults listed by SacKings are valid.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

He's having a breakout year this year. He's really improved his defense (even though its still below average imo). He's still somewhat of a 'blackhole' but not as much as he used to be (if that makes sense). It also seems that he finally got the Triangle which is why Phil's giving him more minutes. He's also finally showing some emotion and hustle out there too. But he always had a nice offensive game


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hes not as good as you think, hes a crappy rebounder, a crappy defender, takes dumb fouls, and is inconsistent.... dont forget, this was againt the Hawks...dont get too excited


Yikes, I think we have a troll on our hands mods?


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Slava is gettin better but he does tend to get into foul trouble alot


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yikes, I think we have a troll on our hands mods?


You're just now noticing?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Yikes, I think we have a troll on our hands mods?


A troll?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> A troll?


Do you get lonely under the bridge?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*LAKER REPORT - Medvedenko Shines in Real Time*

LAKER REPORT - Medvedenko Shines in Real Time

By Lonnie White, Times Staff Writer

With all of the Lakers' high-profile players, it's easy to understand why Slava Medvedenko seemed surprised to see the horde of reporters and cameramen waiting for him Saturday at the team's practice facility in El Segundo.

But after his 26-point, 11-rebound performance in the Lakers' 113-67 victory over Atlanta the night before, Medvedenko was the player under the spotlight. He looked at the crowd in front of him in awe, knowing that these types of media moments have not happened often in his four-year NBA career._	_

"I'm very excited," said Medvedenko, who had his best game of the season with starting big men Shaquille O'Neal and Karl Malone sidelined because of injuries.

Medvedenko was active from the start against the Hawks. He scored the first two points of the game and had eight points and
two rebounds at the 7:53 mark of the first quarter. 
"It's very important for me to make first shot," said Medvedenko, who also was a spark on the defensive end with two blocked shots. "It's a totally different feeling when you make first [compared] to when you miss first. It helps me with everything."


Medvedenko's teammates may have been more keyed up than he was. After seeing him play well in practice for years, they love seeing him get the job done in games. 

*"We're all aware that Slava can score," Derek Fisher said. "We know that he's capable. He had a really big night last night. He is a high-percentage shooter. That's why Coach [Phil Jackson] often feels comfortable going with Slava in situations when we need some offense.

"He can stretch the defense and bring one of the big guys away from the basket, which clears room, especially when Shaq is in the lineup. His ability to hit a shot from the outside just opens things up. We're extremely happy for him to have a breakout type of night. We've seen him do it before on a daily basis."*

Medvedenko gave a glimpse of his skills in last season's playoffs when he stepped in and gave the Lakers some solid minutes against San Antonio in the second round. Now, he's ready to take his game to the next level.

"I feel more comfortable and confident now," said Medvedenko, who averaged 8.5 points and nearly four rebounds before Friday's game. 

"I don't think about [when Malone returns]. I just try to play. I'm just trying to go into every game, trying to do best that I can do. I am not thinking about points, rebounds. I just come to floor and play hard."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,5126991.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> You're just now noticing?


I have as well, the next "DYNASTY", lol


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Do you get lonely under the bridge?


Im so lost....



> I have as well, the next "DYNASTY", lol


Now im even more lost...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> 
> 
> I have as well, the next "DYNASTY", lol


]

hahaha well lets see if he posts up eddy curry vs. all everywhere


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Back to the topic fellas, everyone is allowed to share basketball opinions.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I had to do a double-take while reading his stat line in the newspaper. Great game for Slava.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

the dunk....

http://ezinkjet.vwh.net/lakervids/LakeShow09 Vidz/slava_monster_jam_LS09.mpg


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Slava has stepped up big time with all the injuries. 

Tonight 
22 pts, 9 rebounds on 9-12 shooting


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hes not as good as you think, hes a crappy rebounder, a crappy defender, takes dumb fouls, and is inconsistent.... dont forget, this was againt the Hawks...dont get too excited


Against the Nuggets today, Slava had the following stats:

22 points on 75% shooting, 9 rebounds, 2 blocks and a steal in 39 minutes of play. He also executed very very aggressively defensively and had just 3 fouls. 

Please SacKings384, reveal to us more of your brilliance.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hes not as good as you think, hes a crappy rebounder, a crappy defender, takes dumb fouls,


Sounds like you are describing Peja for the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are describing Peja for the last 4 or 5 years.


:laugh:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are describing Peja for the last 4 or 5 years.


:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> Sounds like you are describing Peja for the last 4 or 5 years.


LMAO, good one


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are describing Peja for the last 4 or 5 years.



Man sackings, if you weren't under the bridge yet you might want to go find one to hide under...you just got owned.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O yes because Peja always has to come out of the game for Foul Trouble... O YEAH GOOD ONE... o and he doesnt average 25 points compared to Slavas 10... which makes up for any flaw he may have... wait? What the hell? Doesnt Peja play Small Forward? Woah and Slava plays PF and C doesnt he... But... hmm.. Peja averages more rebounds than he does... how is that? And Peja has improved on his defense greatly, you may see him get scored on becaus ethe Kings arent a defensive team... but hes a MUCH better defender than Slava... Dont even dare try to compare Slava to Peja...thats dispicible...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

pejas been playing full games and slava gets like 15min normaly....the hell are you talking about averages for they dont even get the same min.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> O yes because Peja always has to come out of the game for Foul Trouble... O YEAH GOOD ONE... o and he doesnt average 25 points compared to Slavas 10... which makes up for any flaw he may have... wait? What the hell? Doesnt Peja play Small Forward? Woah and Slava plays PF and C doesnt he... But... hmm.. Peja averages more rebounds than he does... how is that? And Peja has improved on his defense greatly, you may see him get scored on becaus ethe Kings arent a defensive team... but hes a MUCH better defender than Slava... Dont even dare try to compare Slava to Peja...thats dispicible...


Rambling just like someone who got worked. Nobody compared Slava to your beloved Peja. They just said the same things could have been said about Peja the last few years...and they were right which you did not deny.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Slava All-Star Votes: +1!

GO SLAVA!!!! Now in double-digits in scoring! :yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i am shocked by what this guy has done recently. I think the skills have always been there, just not the opportunity. Not only is he accomplishing alot, but he is looking very smooth doing it. That fadaway that he threw up yesterday was sick


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Correct. Going back to his Slava's first season, Kobe was asked by a reporter who is the best guy in practice. Kobe's response? Slava. 

This is nothing new to the staff. I wish I had a dime for every time I heard Chick (RIP), Stu and others who see the lakers play every day, say "this isn't surpising. Slava does this all of the time in practice."


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

Slava is gonna drop 30 on floppy.



Bank on it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> O yes because Peja always has to come out of the game for Foul Trouble... O YEAH GOOD ONE... o and he doesnt average 25 points compared to Slavas 10... which makes up for any flaw he may have... wait? What the hell? Doesnt Peja play Small Forward? Woah and Slava plays PF and C doesnt he... But... hmm.. Peja averages more rebounds than he does... how is that? And Peja has improved on his defense greatly, you may see him get scored on becaus ethe Kings arent a defensive team... but hes a MUCH better defender than Slava... Dont even dare try to compare Slava to Peja...thats dispicible...


When Slava starts he gets 6 rebounds a game, which is better than Peja's average, especially when you consider that Slava averages 11 fewer minutes per game as a starter.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

BUT PEJA IS A SMALL FORWARDDDDDDDDDD HES NOT A REBOUNDERRRRRRRRR HES A SCORRRRRREEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRR thats like complaining to Iverson because he doesnt rebound enough, or to Ben Wallace that he doesnt shoot threes good enough, or that Shaq doesnt have a good enough crossover...Slava is SUPPOSED TO REBOUND, HES SUPPOSED TO DEFEND, HES SUPPOSED TO TAKE GOOD FOULS... and he DOESNT, to compare his numbers to Peja's is ridiculous, thats not what Peja is for, but thats what Slava is for...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> to compare his numbers to Peja's is ridiculous


then why did you compare them?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Didnt... someone said sound like Peja...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

yea but you still compared them why didn't you just defend peja and not use slava bashing to do it... and besides when you compared them you talked about pejas 25ppg to slavs 10ppg....slava only plays 15min peja plays the whole game you crazy son


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Get your numbers straight, if ur gonna use stats at least have the sense to make sure theyre corect... He plays 22 mpg... not 15...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

that is beside the point...my point was to show that peja who plays 39min(just looked it up for you) which is almost twice as much as slava will definetly avg more points.....and if you want to turn this into an argument of credibility you are the one who said nuggets big men are great defenders and will definetly shut down slava....nene ( who guarded slava for most of the time) is a fouling machine with poor defense and you say he's going to shut slava down!?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok Sackings, since you are so determined to compare Peja to Slava, lets do it!!! Lets get some things straight before we look at numbers…

(1) They play different positions, so Slava is gonna get more fouls called on him since he is defending the West’s power forwards.

(2) Peja is pretty much the Kings number one option, so we will have to look at specific stats of games where Slava was at least a 1-3 option (when Shaq and Karl have been out).

(3) Slava’s game doesn’t work as well when Shaq is clogging the lane with 2-3 defenders, so we will also look at games where Slava is the main “big man.”

(4) As everyone knows, when you get more minutes you play more consistently and put up better numbers, so we will have to consider games where Slava plays significant minutes in addition to looking at consecutive games where he plays big minutes.

With all these assumptions (let me know if you disagree), here are the stats (note that everything is averaged over 48 minutes for comparison purposes):

Peja

PPG	RPG	APG	PF	ST	TO BS
30.42	7.15	2.55	2.55	1.66	2.50	0.21

Last three games has played ~30 or more MPG and has been the lakers main “big man” since Shaq has been out and Slava has either been the # 2 or 3 option since Shaq and Karl were out and Kobe has been out 1 ¾ games. Due to all these reasons, I think this is the best indicator of how good Slava is or would be on another team.

Slava

PPG	RPG	APG	PF ST	TO BS
28.32	13.44	3.36	3.84	1.92	1.44	1.92

Pretty impressive stats compared to Peja…Slava is very close on points and provides almost twice the rebounds, more assists, steals and blocked shots while turning the ball over less. As I said he gets more fouls but some think that’s a sign of more toughness on defense. That may or may not be true here but he does have to defend PF’s and Nene, SAR and Boozer are no slouches.

FYI - Slava’s season averages per 48 minutes are:

PPG	RPG	APG	PF ST	TO BS
21.24	9.98	2.12	5.73	0.96	1.55	0.87

I’d compare these stats to the last time Peja had to come off the bench all season but that was 99-00 so the comparison is not material. However, these stats aren’t bad 48 minute stats for a bench player…his bench stats are still better that Peja’s starting 48 minute stats for rebounds and blocked shots and are pretty close in assists and steals…and that’s coming in off the bench.

Some say that you cant compare stats like this because bench players come in and play the other team’s bench players when teams are resting starters. While it is true to an extent (teams often keep starters in for a bit when the opponent rests their starters) I don’t fully agree so that is why it is best to look at starting stats for slava and peja…which I provided above. You may ask, “well what about all games slava started this year, not just the last three…it could be a fluke.” Well, lets look at the numbers. The following are Slavas 48 minute stats when he starts even with Shaq in clogging his lanes (so he’s mostly shooting jumpers, less FG% than the dunks he’s been showing us the last few games) and Slava sometimes being the 4-5th option since Shaq, Kobe, and Payton were healthy for many of these games and Devean George was on the floor starting too.

PPG	RPG	APG	PF	ST	TO BS
27.04	11.15	3.04	3.38	1.35	2.7	1.69

Again, not bad at all. Compared to Peja’s starting averages, Slava is close on points and steals but kills Peja on rebounds and beats him on assists. Sure, you could argue that Slava is not defended as heavily as Peja since Peja is the #1 option and Slava is 3-5th option. There is plenty to debate and certainly Peja is more valuable to a team than Slava at this point…the point of all this is that Slava isn’t as bad as many say. We’ve only just started to see what he can do, since Shaq and Karl aren’t on the floor. I’d be willing to bet that he’d do rather well in the east since there is a void of big men out there.


----------



## jgeagle33 (Jan 16, 2004)

first off peja has been part of the kings starting line up the last 4 years stan has been in the league for four years. if you look at peja's stats when he playd the closest to stan's minutes the numbers look alot like stan's numbers
10pts 4.7rbs .577fg .677ft .45stl .41blks 1.0ast stan
11.9pts3.7rbs.448fg .882ft .70stl .07blks 1.4ast peja
now if you take the six games that stanleys played starter minutes you will see that the diferrence is not that much off
17.6pts 7.6rbs 1blk 1.6ast .83stl .615fg 34.1avg min stanley
25.1pts 5.9rbs .17blk 2.1ast 1.37stl .493fg 39.6avg min peja
now consider that peja is the kings #1 option and the fact that he takes 5 more shots per game than stanley has the six games he's played starter minutes I would say they are fairly even.
Also they are both 6'10" so dont give me this **** about stanley having to rebound more. and they both average close to two fouls a game. now what

no masked cursing, thanks


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

i really think slava is a big SF forced to play PF/C since we are lacking at those positions....so when you talk about rebounding they are really have the same mentality in that.....nice last two posts


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> that is beside the point...my point was to show that peja who plays 39min(just looked it up for you) which is almost twice as much as slava will definetly avg more points.....and if you want to turn this into an argument of credibility you are the one who said nuggets big men are great defenders and will definetly shut down slava....nene ( who guarded slava for most of the time) is a fouling machine with poor defense and you say he's going to shut slava down!?


Yes but bench numbers can be deceiving... Everyone assumes that O you double the minutes you double the scoring, but thats not nessecarily true... Slava averages 15 ppg over this span without Shaq, you know how many mins hes averaging? 30 mpg, Peja gets 39, that means he only has 9 more mpg, and is averaging 10 more points that he is... That means that Slava would have to have a span of 10 points in 9 minutes IN ADDITION to his already average to have Stojacovics numbers... plus Slava is playing out of his mind... So compare the stats if you want i just put them right there...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

but you arent taking into consideration that slava only played like less than 10min at the beginning of the season...he wasn't able to score as many points as he could have in 30+ min just stop comparing them my god YOU CANT COMPARE THEM YOU SAID IT YOURSELF


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Slava is awesome*

and still a youngester with lots of upside. I am surprised he is just now getting decent playing time. Slava is playing like an all-star right now. I mean 12-19 with 7 offensive boards tonight, who can stop him.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm a Laker fan and I've been a huge Slava fan for a few eyars now and i for one think this Peja vs. Slava debate is ridiculous. I mean you have to be a pretty big homer to actually believe that Slava is better then Peja. I mean they play different positions and serve different purpposes for their teams but Peja has been a 1 or 2 option on his team for 4 eyars now and Slava didnt get a chance to start til 4/5s of our starting like were out. This is in now wya knocking Slava but you cant compare him to one of current best players in the elague.....

Having said that I've been absolutely loving what Slava has been doing these past few weeks while Shaq and Malone were out. I really hope this secures him a starting spot when Malone retires or atleast gives him some trading value because eh can def be a solid starter if he was given the oppurtunity.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> i really think slava is a big SF forced to play PF/C since we are lacking at those positions....so when you talk about rebounding they are really have the same mentality in that.....nice last two posts


I think a lot of the Western conference SF's would love to have Slava guarding them. Plus I doubt he can face up and drive on SFs.


----------

